# 106 rallye 13 years later



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Hi all

Couple of weeks ago I decided to do a gift for my best friends brother who had a very serious surgery on his eye and his mood was not the best ever.

Enough with the sad prologue as things are better now and start with the pics

First thought is that car looks ok



But after a closer inspection











First on the list was to clean the wheels using Maxolens Wheel Cleaner





As everyone can see it did excellent work and not much left for IX later



Job done



Paint work attacked with VP citrus pre wash followed by tardis ( no pics )

Some nice IX bleeding effect on the paint













Jet washed



Foamed with reflectology series R1



Washed with 2 buckets and Maxolen pearl shampoo and carpro washmitt





13 years old contamination



Dried using wooly



This is how paint looked before I turn the halides on







Paint readings









This is how paint looked like when halides turned on



Time for polishing had come and decide to use Maxolen PM1 as I had some great results on the Mercedes I did during xmas time



I decide to use a green dodo fin pad



And first results looked promishing







I decide to do another 50/50 shot bigger in scale



A pic during the correction









Difference was more than obvious lol







Time for the rest of the bonnet



















I was glad to see the reflections coming back











Right fender













Roof





Rest of the roof











Drivers door















I moved to rear side





Close up









Then rest of the side done







Moved on pillar


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Rear door had the typical dull milky paint







Look much better now









Then it was time to move to the right side

















Right door







Passenger door



Right fender

















Front bumper





After correction finished it was time to refine the paint using Maxolen pm3



Paint had an 7010 wipe down to remove any polish oils

Carlack excellence prepared the paint and left the surface clean smooth and very bright



Plastics dressed with maxolen plastic dress





Finally time for protection had come



2 layers of Carlack long life sealant applied



Time for final shots

Enjoy













































I would like two say a special thank you to three Scotish lads. Patrick @ Maxolen for the great products Spoony for his help and my friend Rascal for no reason lol

Thanks a lot for your patience

Kostas


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Awesome as bloody usual, great turnaround. You deserve lots of Mythos & Gyros now


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Great work lad


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Omg. It's finally up. Only been like 6 months

Awesome job. Very detailed write up? How long did it take you write that up? 

Bet the owner was over the moon. Night and day difference. 

Is it a 106 rallye?

Greeks finest does it again.


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

great work


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

Given a new life again! Lol I feel it deserve to put back in Peugeot museum!


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Amazing job as usual buddy! Bet the owner was delighted :thumb:


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

Awesome job! Your friend's brother must be really happy


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Amazing mate


----------



## PaulBen (Nov 10, 2012)

Brilliant job :thumb:. Bet he was chuffed.


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

just superb Kostas, brilliant turnaround once again:thumb:


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

Top work on a cracking little car


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

Wow what a great turn around :thumb:

Looks like a different car!


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Awesome car


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great turnaround, friend will be over the moon with car looking like this :thumb:.


----------



## ChrisEG6 (Dec 26, 2012)

looks excellent mate great little cars these

very cool place to work also


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

a true night and day result

so much more glossy and so much shine

well done you greek detailing god

all the best


----------



## BUGLASS21 (Oct 11, 2012)

Looks great 

Nice write up


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Great work as always bro, can't believe how flat it was!


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Cant believe the difference! those 50/50's its like you peeled a matt wrap off the paint, gobsmacked! :doublesho 

Handsome little car, dealt a stunning turn of work, and i thought your use of lighting and shade to highlight the gloss was very artful too, wonderful stuff :thumb:


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Awesome work. That paint was hideous! Tell him to get some rallye decals back on, so it doesn't just look like a 106 on steel wheels.


----------



## Demetrios (May 8, 2011)

A very tired car just been "DoC-Kotsos" treated!!!

Well done, once again a flawless result and a new life was given to this 106 !!


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Great job pal. 

Love the work that's when into it. :thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Proper job kotsos proper job.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

clicked on this straight away I saw what the car was! Not seen one of these for ages!
You have a done a terrific Top Job there Kotsos :argie::thumb::buffer::buffer:

Fantastic finish and I just love the original wheels!

Nice one:thumb:

Ben


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Great work, well done


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic turnaround:thumb:


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

A real classic brought back to its best.... Fantastic... :thumb:


----------



## huvo (Dec 14, 2009)

Can't believe the difference on a white car. Have seen great results on black and red paint but this blew me away. Well done that man, great result. :thumb:


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Superb job amazing turn around and a great write up.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Wow Kotsos! That's a really nice turnout!
A job well done!


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

Iam sure the original faded 106 its parked outsite and he brought a new one to show off. Iam joking .what can I tell its a masterpiece..another amazing job how you find the maxolen products


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Great finish but waaayyyy to many pictures for me.


----------



## DaveEP2 (Apr 29, 2012)

Great work


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Fantastic turnaround.


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

Love these little cars, always fancied one!

Great work nice write up too, was the owner over the moon with it?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Lovely job, some great products there


----------



## Otter Smacker (Jun 19, 2012)

Awesom job:thumb:. Bet your brother would be well chuffed with that!


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Excellent work. Great 50/50.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Brilliant job !


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Awesome work there once again Kostas my friend! :thumb:

Love the 50/50's, from zero to hero!!! 

I would have loved to see the owners face when he seen it again for the first time!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

awesome work!!


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Thank you everyone for you kind comments i really appreciate them



shaunwistow said:


> Awesome as bloody usual, great turnaround. You deserve lots of Mythos & Gyros now


Shaun I dont need a reason for these, I enjoy them almost everyday lol



AaronGTi said:


> Great work lad


Thank you bro



Rascal_69 said:


> Omg. It's finally up. Only been like 6 months
> 
> Awesome job. Very detailed write up? How long did it take you write that up?
> 
> ...


It took me almost a week to do the whole work as there was no really rush and was not very easy.

I think it took me about 2 months to do this write up actually since i added you on facebook and you keep telling me everyday if the write up was done lol

It is a genuine rally without any modifications at the moment



Bear807 said:


> Given a new life again! Lol I feel it deserve to put back in Peugeot museum!


Thanks a lot Jackie,



V3nom said:


> Amazing job as usual buddy! Bet the owner was delighted :thumb:


Thank you Stephen, hope seen your civic detail here



Rod said:


> Awesome job! Your friend's brother must be really happy


Yes he is more than happy, he left it in his garage for about a week before he drive it lol



PaulBen said:


> Brilliant job :thumb:. Bet he was chuffed.


As above owner was so excited



wanner69 said:


> just superb Kostas, brilliant turnaround once again:thumb:


Cheers Waynne



Citromark said:


> Top work on a cracking little car


Thank you it is really fun car to drive



torkertony said:


> Wow what a great turn around :thumb:
> 
> Looks like a different car!


Thank you tony



deni2 said:


> Great turnaround, friend will be over the moon with car looking like this :thumb:.


ΤΥ he is very happy



Chris_GlanzaV98 said:


> looks excellent mate great little cars these
> 
> very cool place to work also


Cheers Glanza, its a decent place make me working without getting my **** wet but still lots of things to do to be a proper man cave as i plan



steve from wath said:


> a true night and day result
> 
> so much more glossy and so much shine
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot my good friend



BUGLASS21 said:


> Looks great
> 
> Nice write up


Thank you I tried to show all the work done not few highlights



stangalang said:


> Great work as always bro, can't believe how flat it was!


Cheers bro I also couldnt believe it



James Bagguley said:


> Cant believe the difference! those 50/50's its like you peeled a matt wrap off the paint, gobsmacked! :doublesho
> 
> Handsome little car, dealt a stunning turn of work, and i thought your use of lighting and shade to highlight the gloss was very artful too, wonderful stuff :thumb:


Actually when i sent him the first pic of the 50/50 he asked me if i wet sanded the bonnet.

Wish i could take better pics though, they look fine in cameras screen but they are dark on computers 



Willows-dad said:


> Awesome work. That paint was hideous! Tell him to get some rallye decals back on, so it doesn't just look like a 106 on steel wheels.


Cheers willow, new decals will be short be applied :thumb:



Demetrios said:


> A very tired car just been "DoC-Kotsos" treated!!!
> 
> Well done, once again a flawless result and a new life was given to this 106 !!


Ευχαριστώ Μήτσο

I think you are a bit biased because of our friendship and your love to french cars lol



suspal said:


> Proper job kotsos proper job.


Thanks a lot my fellow festooligan



SBM said:


> clicked on this straight away I saw what the car was! Not seen one of these for ages!
> You have a done a terrific Top Job there Kotsos :argie::thumb::buffer::buffer:
> 
> Fantastic finish and I just love the original wheels!
> ...


Thank you Ben

There are many like this in Greece but only few are in original condition.

Wheels will soon be restored to original condition as you can see there is a lot of rust on them



huvo said:


> Can't believe the difference on a white car. Have seen great results on black and red paint but this blew me away. Well done that man, great result. :thumb:


Thank you Huvo



spiros said:


> Iam sure the original faded 106 its parked outsite and he brought a new one to show off. Iam joking .what can I tell its a masterpiece..another amazing job how you find the maxolen products


No spiros same car parked inside and out lol

I have huge respect for Maxolen products, they are all made by them so no rebranded stuff, its breeze to use and the results speak for themself



streaky said:


> Great finish but waaayyyy to many pictures for me.


Thank you Streaky 
I know I posted so many but i took about 900+ so it could be even worst lol



fizzle86 said:


> Love these little cars, always fancied one!
> 
> Great work nice write up too, was the owner over the moon with it?


Also love these and i think these are ideal for fun weekends.

He was shocked lol



Spoony said:


> Lovely job, some great products there


Thank you very much Stewart for your help.

They are really great products



Otter Smacker said:


> Awesom job:thumb:. Bet your brother would be well chuffed with that!


Cheers,

Guess my brother is happy but its not his car lol



diesel x said:


> Excellent work. Great 50/50.


Thank you very much sir



-Raven- said:


> Awesome work there once again Kostas my friend! :thumb:
> 
> Love the 50/50's, from zero to hero!!!
> 
> I would have loved to see the owners face when he seen it again for the first time!


Cheers bro

He was really shocked especially when he touch it for first time. :lol:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job done on that fella and what a nice gift for your friend


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice write up, never enough pics when you go to the effort on a car like that!

Looks like a sterling job 

Like threads like this as gives me motivation to give it a try proper rather than keep buying stuff and thinking about it!


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Wow great work buddy. 
My brother has a white 205 on his drive gathering moss. Feel quite inspired to see what I can do to it.


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Nice detail, as usual Kotso.

Time for a a nice Remy Martin glass now...


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Very nice!!

You should have removed the headlight trims for him too


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

Very good quality work there buddy. Well done!!!


----------



## gaziaris7 (Jul 22, 2013)

Perfect job and presentation as always!Congratulations!!


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Excellent result mate, well done


----------

